# Deer Hunter



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

This morning i go to my usual plinking spot, a 20 acre section of wetlands 1/2 mile from my house in the middle of town. Its a jungle of vines, laurels, oaks, birch, maple, sassafrass, and endless thorns and poison ivy. The water and sewer main cuts threw with a grown over service road following along side. There had been tornadoes the night b4 so i was sure i wwould score some forks. Well this morning 200 yards in i spot a deer. It was a young deer, a full grown yearling. We looked at eat other a few momments. All i have on me is 11mm glass and my plinker. I draw out a marble and thwap, I shoot the deer on the *** and he leaps up the path 20 yards and starts snorting and kicking the grass, dirt was spraying he was snonting, staring me down a few momments, and thwap i shoot the deer again. he bounds off into the swamp and snorts at me another 2-5 minutes. LOL i was trembling, so exciting. It was amazine and i only been in the woods 10 minutes. Shortly after i spot a rabbit, it froze on the path ahead of me so i draw my plinker, load a 11mm marble, and shoot him lightly, right on the ***, hahahaha. Well I keep walking plinking and shooting at a few squirles. The path ends at a creek its about a 8 inches deep for the most part, 5 feet wide. Im watching the horses prance around the pasture across the creek. and i see a 4.5 foot catfish his head was about 10 inches wide, he gotten trapped in a deep spot in the creek by a flash flood we had the week b4, At 1st I think he is dead, thwap i bounce a marble off his head and he bursts to life thrashing like ****, Its was a monster, kinda, about 33-40lbs. Well Im standing there and i spot a fork. This swamp is only wet 2-3 months on the year and the sandy soil was still damp. So like the kid i am i start trail blazed 2 hours threw stickers, spiders, thorns, posion ivy, and large muddy spots to avoid. I am collecting forks as i go so its getting tuffer and tuffer, and i got 6 candies and no water. I was hot, tired, sweaty, bug bit, and very sick of spiders and I spot the roof of the school. I made it, the woods thicken to an unpassable maze of ivy right at the woodline, i was so tired i held the bundle of forks in front of me like a shield and blast threw. I trip and fall onto the school playground, smiling as i see all the forks i collected strown about.
I had collected 50 pounds, or so it seemed, of forks and my house is only 1/2 mile away. I get home spreading my forks out to inspect and my friend Jackie and her husband see me all sweaty and sticks in my hair and say "what the **** you been doing!" Only got 1 tick.
It was a big time, i shot a deer twice, and a rabbit! I got forks! 
I live in a tiny town, dence with 7000 people, and in the middle there is wilderness to be found for the rugged. There is wilderness all around you, even in New York city, use google earth and find your own spot. its public land. Just remember to have a walking stick, its not for walking, its for clearing spider webs in front of you, Blahhhhhh so gross!!!!!!
My son wants to save the catfish LOL, i told him ill take him there later. Ill try to get a photo of him trying to pick up a 40 pound live fish.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That sounds like a lot of fun, man. I haven't been out like that in years even though I live right on the edge of a small small wilderness.

It's funny about the deer, I had a good sized doe just a few feet outside my window this morning. My first thought was to grab the Glock and have deer steak for the next couple months, but they're not exactly in-season here. My next thought was to grab the natural I've been working on and harass the deer a little, but at the time my fork was covered in epoxy. Major bummer.

Great story, Jeff.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

An animal that you ain't gonna eat is NOT a target. That was cruelty for your own amusement


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

LOL i did not hurt any animal. I just scaring it out my way. 11mm glass 3/8bands 1/2 pull wouldnt hurt a mouse.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Fisherman catch fish and release all the time. Im sure that 1000x's more painful than a tap on the butt. I have invented hunt and not harm.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

flipgun said:


> An animal that you ain't gonna eat is NOT a target. That was cruelty for your own amusement


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24265-squirrel-launcher/

This wasn't cruel? Seems a little hypocritical.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I see your point, flipgun, but I would hardly call that cruelty.

A deer that just isn't afraid of people needs to be taught a little lesson, anyways.

I've had to thump lots of gators that were just a little too curious about humans. In the end it saves the gator's life and maybe keeps a human from getting a plug taken out of them, or worse.

And we all know how deadly deer bites can be.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I grew up hunting and eating game, I was rabbit hunting with grannie as soon as i could walk good. If i wanted to kill an animal i would not hesitate. Just like i would not hesitate to punch a drunk man in the face. I am an honorable sportsman and harmed no creatures on this day. Im in the middle of town children every direction, a school borders the woods. Ill scare the deer every time i see it, just like that drunk man.

How about the copperhead i caught at the park last fall, I suppose i should let that live, **** no, i killed it in front of 15 strangers. After poeple said "i had no idea there was posionus snakes in North Carolina" wtf!

Nature kills.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > An animal that you ain't gonna eat is NOT a target. That was cruelty for your own amusement
> ...





Jeff Lazerface said:


> I grew up hunting and eating game, I was rabbit hunting with grannie as soon as i could walk good. If i wanted to kill an animal i would not hesitate. Just like i would not hesitate to punch a drunk man in the face. I am an honorable sportsman and harmed no creatures on this day. Im in the middle of town children every direction, a school borders the woods. Ill scare the deer every time i see it, just like that drunk man.


treefork, I did preface that I knew that it was cruel. But a squirrel is a rat with good press and I also noted that they were able to orient and control their passage. Jeff, I too grew up in a situation where the game in the surrounding environment was a major source of our food. What I objected to was the idea of shooting them for fun. Each would have gone out of their way to avoid you given the chance. As for catch and release, I stopped fishing years ago because I could only well imagine the pain caused to fish and Yes even the live bait. I have no objection to folks hunting that wish to do so in a humane and efficient method. Had your intent were to harvest any of these animal for consumption I would have replied, "Nice Shot!" Or refrained from comment altogether. In this forum I have seen an strong attitude against using slings against people for any reason. This is my extension of that attitude I suppose. I have killed animals for food and exchanged gunfire with people. I choose to do neither again. But like all of us, I prep in case I have to. It was not my intention to infringe on your rights to do as you choose. If you thought so I offer my apology, But I do not change my stance.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Do do doodloodl do do doo do
Do do doodloodl do do doo do
Do doodloo do
Do doodloo do 
Doodloodldoo doodloo doodloo do....


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is a fair representation of why we don't allow hunting topics outside the appropriate Forum. FWIW, I'm pretty sure that shooting a deer with a slingshot is covered by game laws in most states and is considered harassment of wildlife.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I should have grabbed a camcorder and let it kick me to death while my wife watched.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry I was brought up, if you do not have something nice to say, say nothing at all.

However, I am afraid your story sickens me to the point I am tempted to copy and paste it to whatever fisheries and wildlife department there is in whatever state you live in, and see how "funny" they find it.

If the deep snorted and jumped, I have news for you, you hurt it !

Likewise the other animals.

For deer, I use 30 gram min, prefer 35 gram lead shot for a head, or cervical neck shot, and an instant kill.

Not here in Thailand of course but in Australia, where I actually usually use a compound bow.

Shooting cans is for amusement, shooting any living creature is specifically for the dinner plate, or pest eradication.

I am confident the majority of the forum would be with my opinion on your post, as it purely sick in a big way; reflecting an ego issue, or lack of any real confidence in yourself as a real man, or som chi in Thai.

Cheers (NOT) Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand A Real Man Who Has The Battle Scars To Prove It


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Henry I am with you 150%.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right folks ... no need to keep piling on ... points have been made on both sides. Let the heat die down a bit.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Bum bum bum bababababababum bum bum....


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not going to say anymore about whether I feel what Jeff did was right or wrong. I've already made a couple posts about that. And I'm going to attempt to not point out any one person's particular post. But I would like to add some perspective on "animal cruelty."

A few years ago I get a phone call in the middle of the night. It's my best friend. He tells me to grab my Beretta and meet him out in the country. There's a wounded deer that needs dispatched. Now, this deer had been found by the property owners hours earlier, but they were having trouble tracking down someone with a firearm to finish it off. By the time I got there the deer must have been lying in that field for at least 6 or 7 hours. Probably more. No one knows for sure how long it was there.

When I got to the deer I saw that it had been badly gutshot. An absolutely terrible shot. That would have been bad enough in itself, but whoever shot it was able to track it to the field where it lay and cut off its rack with a hand saw. Then they just left it to die. They couldn't spare the 25 cent cartridge to finish it off.

That, to me, is cruelty. Purposefully injuring an animal that you have no intent of consuming, or even showing mercy to. If someone on this forum is guilty of that and people want to start questioning their manhood, you won't hear much from me about it. Except maybe to join in. Otherwise, I don't see the point in attacking other people's character.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang that deer must have been real close to death for someone to be able to cut it's rack off without getting killed, grabbing a wounded buck by the horns very rarely ends well for the person.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaximus, that is a truly horrifying story. I do not understand why somebody didn't just cut the poor animal's throat long before you were called?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Like August said, I'm surprised they were even able to get the rack with the deer still breathing. In any case, it just goes to show how little respect some people have for wildlife. Even if you are going to poach a deer just for its rack, at least have the mercy to make sure it doesn't suffer for hours on end.

I've hunted all my life and killing an animal doesn't upset me, but I still get upset every time I think about that deer. From the time I got there to the time I killed it the deer was totally conscious. The property owners weren't hunters and I'm sure they didn't even think about taking a blade to the thing. Especially with it still moving around a bit.

Very very upsetting.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang, rough story. I have had to finish a few myself, never nice.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It makes me sad. Truly.

I would like to add here the story of how guilty I feel about having been a catch-and-release fisherman. I really never considered the pain and anguish of the fish enough. That is, until I read a post by Charles about it. Swore off the sport immediately after reading it. My freshwater gear is just rotting in the closet now because I am never gonna eat the fish from out of the waters around here, so no point in trying to catch them. I now only fish in the ocean -- I eat everything I get out of the ocean, including barnacles which I dig out with the small blade of my swiss army knife. I love raw shellfish: clams, oysters, mussels... mmmm.

Eat what you kill, please. Unless it's a varmint causing you serious probs . . . like insects eating your house or veggie plants; rats because they're rats; freakin' raccoons ruining your roof, groundhogs because they are eating *all* your ripe veggies (i wouldn't mind if they only took a few, but dang! They really are hogs.); rabbits in your garden; snakes if they're dangerous. . . There's lot's of sh!t to kill. But not killed just for the sake of killing, for chrissake!

I have put my soapbox away now.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Dayhiker, perhaps this will somewhat ease your conscience: http://www.weather.com/news/fish-feelings-20130114

Obviously if you still don't feel that catch and release is for you that's your decision to make, but you shouldn't feel too bad about the fish you've caught in the past.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> Dayhiker, perhaps this will somewhat ease your conscience: http://www.weather.com/news/fish-feelings-20130114
> 
> Obviously if you still don't feel that catch and release is for you that's your decision to make, but you shouldn't feel too bad about the fish you've caught in the past.


Thank you. I will read and think, Jaximus. But on its surface it seems pretty hard to think science can make such a determination. (Not that I'm anti-science in any way.)


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you have ever been finned by a bluegill it sure is hard to imagine how bass or catfish can feel pain, they would starve.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

August West said:


> If you have ever been finned by a bluegill it sure is hard to imagine how bass or catfish can feel pain, they would starve.


August, I never thought of that... but maybe it's all in the technique?

You (if you are normal) couldn't walk into a bar and grab the spitoon and drink the contents without puking first. uke: Or so you'd think. But once you have tipped the spitoon, you couldn't stop the contents from going down even if you tried.

Might be something like that. :iono:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

UUUUUUGHGHGH

Thanks for the stomach churn dayhiker. LOL


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All we have to go on is behavior ... and that is true of our estimates of other people. Pain is a highly subjective, internal phenomenon. How do you measure pain in another, it being human or not??? There was a time in history at which large groups of people thought all non-humans were just clever machines. These folks engaged in live dissections without anesthetizing the animals ... "What a clever machine!!! It writhes and shrieks just as if it is really feeling pain!!!" Just think of someone doing that to your dog or your cat. Do you believe dogs and cats feel pain?

There is no good reason to think frogs, snakes, or fish are significantly different from us with respect to pain, just because they cannot vocalize. They have sophisticated nervous systems very similar to our own. Perhaps we should talk about putting animals into a "highly dis-preferred state" instead of using the word "pain". There can be no serious doubt that these animals have highly dis-preferred states.In experimental set-ups, fish, frogs, snakes, and other "lower" forms of life will work hard to avoid things like electric shocks. Fish without lungs will work hard to stay in oxygenated water. etc. Would a fish feel anything if you took it out of the water and trained a blow torch onto its side? Of course it would thrash around like crazy!!! Do you really think that is not an expression of pain? Do you really think a fish does not feel anything if you put a hook in its mouth and drag it out of the water into the air???

How would you feel about "catch and release rabbit fishing", done with a rod and reel and hooks? "Wow!!! Look at him jump! Keep the rod tip up ... Let him run until he gets tired. Don't reef on him too much or the hook will pull out. Reel him in slowly ... etc."

As I have indicated before, I think killing animals for food (either directly or indirectly due to habitat destruction, etc.) is unavoidable. But that does not legitimize needlessly causing pain. Personally, I think that torturing animals for your own personal enjoyment is cruel and immoral. And personally, I put catch and release fishing in that category.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

A lot of people believe that as well.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Im being moderated till june 13th, Ill save all my thoughts till then. Feel free to send me PM's.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Im being moderated till june 13th"

What does that mean Jeff?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

" But not killed just for the sake of killing, for chrissake!

I have put my soapbox away now."

Feel free to get it out again any time as far as I'm concerned !


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Aussie in Thailand, we gotta be careful man... if we keep agreeing like this, we might even start getting along! :rofl:

Most of you know my opinion on discussing shooting at humans, but Jeff... after reading that story, I'd love to use your butt as target practice with glass marbles.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Is it wronge to eat eggs because it hurts the chickens feelings when u steal her baby? And are you going to help the chickens now that you know that they really really wanted to keep the egg? If you do not fight for the chicken, are you cruel? If you want to protect animals there are very effective ways to do that, I feel you just want to fight about it.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I guess Jeff Is being watched by Moderators??

If so , He said he will tell his thoughts Afterwards.... So this thread really CANT Become of Nothing Good.

SMS


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

After many years of catch and release fishing i quit. I was of the camp fish have very little feeling. After all they go after other fish with spikes on there backs and other stuff to dissuade getting eaten.etc. So i reasoned they have tough mouths.

However one day after gut hooking a fish and in the same day putting a hook through a fishes eye i quit. Those fish im sure died all for my so called pleasure fishing. Actually both were non keep species so had to put back.

Im of the opinion now that they (fish) have aright to there lives and should be left alone. Now if i need food or in the case of other creatures that may get a little to close then that may change things a bit. For instance im at a place loading a bulk hauler semi truck in the middle of no where. On my own at night with my partime work. Coyotes often get a little to friendly and i chuck rocks or sometimes send a slingshot rock there direction just off to the side. I have hit one in the dark by accident and not happy about it but i dont see there eyes in the lights for a good long time after that. But its not just for fun. They need to learn fear of humans in this case.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Many years ago when I managed to get early retirement from our National Health Service I bought a converted Landrover and set off travelling with my late partner. We were going to be hardcore survivalist *****. We were going to catch our own fish and shoot our meat. This aspect did not last very long. When i eventually caught my first (and last) fish i got a helluva shock. It was a very large pollock. I'd sort of thought that one pulled them out of the water and they just gently and peacefully expired. I didn't know that one had to bludgeon the poor creature to death as it thrashed about. nor did I realise that they had real blood (naive or wot?!).
That was the last time I fished.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Incidentally the shooting our meat didnt last much longer. The first rabbit I only wounded and had to look into its eyes as I delivered the 'coup de grace'...that was the last one. The gun was only for protection after that.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Ruthie, do you still eat meat and fish that you buy in the store?

This has ben a very enlightening thread.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

August West said:


> Ruthie, do you still eat meat and fish that you buy in the store?
> 
> This has ben a very enlightening thread.


No...if I was prepared to eat it then I would be prepared to kill it. If the sh.t ever does hit the fan then I will both kill and eat it if I have to. I'm no longer full vegan though...just vegetarian. I felt i needed the eggs (free range of course) for the weightlifting and I was concerned about Vit B12 deficiency. And before I get savaged by angry vegan hordes yes i KNOW that it is possible to get B12 from a vegan diet...but it aint easy (well, not when one is leg pressing 160 kilos!)


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

http://historylist.wordpress.com/2008/05/29/human-deaths-in-the-us-caused-by-animals/

http://www.thetigernextdoor.com/news/

Really.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

http://www.break.com/surfacevideo/deer-attacks-man/family-off/

I am a father. I will protect all children with vigor.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

It was a real pleasure to read this thread. I'm glad, I'm in a good company of good people. 

And once again, for the record, I'd rather talk about shooting people, than shooting animals. People that's being shot absolutely deserve it, whilst animals don't. IMO, animals should be shot only for food when it's REALLY needed (like when you are lost in the desert and there's no store in the vicinity), scare away the predators or when population regulation required by the government and vermin control - that's all.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

You certainly started something with this one, Jeff !


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I am completely through, every time I come to this site it does nothing but upset me. I am really sorry that this is the most popular slingshot forum.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> It was a real pleasure to read this thread. I'm glad, I'm in a good company of good people.
> 
> And once again, for the record, I'd rather talk about shooting people, than shooting animals. People that's being shot absolutely deserve it, whilst animals don't. IMO, animals should be shot only for food when it's REALLY needed (like when you are lost in the desert and there's no store in the vicinity), scare away the predators or when population regulation required by the government and vermin control - that's all.


I'm pretty sure you're going to find some disagreement on that, especially the part about people absolutely deserving to get shot. Some do, some don't. I disagree very strongly with the notion that animal life is more valuable than human life.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

August West said:


> and yet you have no problem eating them, strikes me as hypocritical and cowardly. Again with the shooting people? Really?


Yes, I do not have a problem with eating animals, as I've already explained it to you in the past, I believe. I think we have enough food in the stores, we have no need to keep killing wildlife for our fun, as eventually all the hunters do - you kill for fun, for your own satisfaction of predator needs.

About shooting people - I've made my point, not opened a new thread. You chose to refer to this part of my answer - fine. Yes, I believe shooting people that want to hurt you is OK, unlike animal that doesn't/


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm pretty sure you're going to find some disagreement on that, especially the part about people absolutely deserving to get shot. Some do, some don't. I disagree very strongly with the notion that animal life is more valuable than human life.


Henry, I know about the disagreement and fine with it. I do not force my opinion on anybody - it's my belief, and it's valid for me, doesn't have to be valid for others. Animal life indeed is not more valuable than human, but this thread is not about it, and I wasn't talking about it either. It's not an animal vs human discussion, and I never intended that my reply would turn to this direction...


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

This thread has gotten a little... dark. Maybe we should just agree to disagree on whether or not it's OK to shoot deer with marbles and leave it at that.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure you're going to find some disagreement on that, especially the part about people absolutely deserving to get shot. Some do, some don't. I disagree very strongly with the notion that animal life is more valuable than human life.
> ...


Excuse me if I misunderstood this; "And once again, for the record, I'd rather talk about shooting people, than shooting animals. People that's being shot absolutely deserve it, whilst animals don't." I can't interpret it any other way than you consider animal life more valuable than human life.

I read your thread about non-lethal ammo and note that you have no problem causing pain to animals that annoy you. How do you square that with your anti-hunting belief?


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> This thread has gotten a little... dark. Maybe we should just agree to disagree on whether or not it's OK to shoot deer with marbles and leave it at that.


I totally agree with this, but something tells me it's not over, at least for me...


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> I read your thread about non-lethal ammo and note that you have no problem causing pain to animals that annoy you. How do you square that with your anti-hunting belief?


1. As you can read the post that I just have made in that thread - I never hit, and actually never intend to hit. I want to scare them away, and IF I hit them - not to cause any damage, may be a little scare. Never kill.

2. I do not hunt - I guard my territory (my yard) and the rear birds that visit this territory, so we can shoot them (with the camera).


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Its not hunting, its preventing wildlife from killing people. I never harmed an animal on this day, and if you think i did it is because you are lacking in facts. Because my 1 gram ammo is harmless, even to birds. You just want to troll.


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

Some poeple hunt, some people don't.. Doesn't mean one way is better than the other just different...

This thread is pointless and should be closed.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > I read your thread about non-lethal ammo and note that you have no problem causing pain to animals that annoy you. How do you square that with your anti-hunting belief?
> ...


You might want to read your own thread. Here's what you wrote in the first post.

"What would be your choice of ammo, if you don't need to really kill an animal or make it suffer, *but rather cause pain* without instant damage?"

I never said you hunt. I asked how you reconcile your willingness to cause pain with your anti-hunting belief. IOW, why is it OK for you to cause pain, but not for others?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

See there was a point, and the point was mine. I had a great day, it was amazine.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> You might want to read your own thread. Here's what you wrote in the first post.
> 
> "What would be your choice of ammo, if you don't need to really kill an animal or make it suffer, *but rather cause pain* without instant damage?"
> 
> I never said you hunt. I asked how you reconcile your willingness to cause pain with your anti-hunting belief. IOW, why is it OK for you to cause pain, but not for others?


I see your point. That thread was opened by me before I took some accident shots from myself and from my wife. I thought this was an easy to moderate pain, then I found out it really hurts and so I adjusted my shooting.

Also, I never wrote or discussed about causing pain in this thread. I wrote, that I'm against hunting with the conditions enclosed (please see my first reply in this thread). I'd rather scare away an animal with pain when I need to, than kill it. I also do not understand plinking around on animals for fun without any point. But once again - this is my belief and I do not force it on anyone.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to read your own thread. Here's what you wrote in the first post.
> ...


OK, fine, now I'll tell you what my point is. This Topic is in the Hunting with Slingshots Forum. We have a special Forum for slingshot hunting precisely so hunters don't have to defend their actions to anti-hunters and so anti-hunters won't be exposed to kill shots and hunting stories. If you don't like to hunt, that too is fine. Just don't bring it here and announce it. Hunters don't care, and I guarantee you, you will be challenged.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> OK, fine, now I'll tell you what my point is. This Topic is in the Hunting with Slingshots Forum. We have a special Forum for slingshot hunting precisely so hunters don't have to defend their actions to anti-hunters and so anti-hunters won't be exposed to kill shots and hunting stories. If you don't like to hunt, that too is fine. Just don't bring it here and announce it. Hunters don't care, and I guarantee you, you will be challenged.


I see your point and agree with it in general. But the Hunting Forum is not a closed one, and from what I know, I'm not banned from reading and replying here. As a man with an open mind, at least I see myself as one, I do not condemn people about their beliefs, nor I try to force mine. But when and if I choose to write here, in this forum, I feel obliged to mention, that I write here not because I agree with these ways. And since I got the link to this thread from somebody in a personal conversation, so I read it and liked many of the people's opinions, and decided to reply also. As it appears to be, I draw a little fire from Jeff, so it was good anyway. For him at least. :king:


----------

